# HCG timing during Test E Cycle



## NeoPT (Jul 9, 2013)

My upcoming cycle

Weeks 1-12 Test E- 500mg/week(Mon/thur)
Weeks 1-18 Aromasin- 6.25mg/day
Weeks 12-15 Hcg- 500iu/week(Mon/thur) + Final 10 days leading up to PCT will be 500 iu per day

PCT Weeks 15-18- Clomid 50/50/50/50
- Nolva 40/40/20/20

How is this dosing protocol for HCG? Ive seen different methods, but came to the conclusion that 500iu/week for 2 weeks or so days followed by 500iu/day for 10 days before PCT would be the best method to get my boys back asap. Thoughts?


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 9, 2013)

You are going to get all kinds of answers for this so be prepared.  A lot of the vets will chime in.  Hang tight.

16 week test E, Dbol start, Var finisher.  For me 1000iu HCG each week for the two week ester clear then into PCT.  Though I used HCG during cycle (wished I hadn't).


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 9, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> You are going to get all kinds of answers for this so be prepared.  A lot of the vets will chime in.  Hang tight.
> 
> 16 week test E, Dbol start, Var finisher.  For me 1000iu HCG each week for the two week ester clear then into PCT.  Though I used HCG during cycle (wished I hadn't).



Why do you wish you hadnt?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> My upcoming cycle
> 
> Weeks 1-12 Test E- 500mg/week(Mon/thur)
> Weeks 1-18 Aromasin- 6.25mg/day
> ...



Start the HCG in week 8 at 500iu per week.

Looks fine other than if I am remembering your weight correctly you have plenty of room to grow naturally.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 9, 2013)

id start the hcg earlier, but thats just me.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 9, 2013)

I opted to start Hcg(250iu T/F) week 4 of my 16 week Test E cycle, and I am still gonna blast 500IU/day for 10 days before PCT


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 9, 2013)

So HCG at week 8- 500/week. That vial will last me through week 11, as the hcg is only viable for a month, is that correct? 

So I would need to get two 5000ius of hcg? Thanks for the input guys


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 9, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I opted to start Hcg(250iu T/F) week 4 of my 16 week Test E cycle, and I am still gonna blast 500IU/day for 10 days before PCT



12 weeks oh hcg followed by a 10 day blast? Wouldnt that blunt your natural LH production too much?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 9, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> 12 weeks oh hcg followed by a 10 day blast? Wouldnt that blunt your natural LH production too much?



not while on 500mg of tes.  The tes will blunt natty production because the body will already have tons of tes in it, so it will not produce it, no need.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 9, 2013)

As I am not too inclined on the scientific side, and Hcg is something that I have only used this run, I received my advise from the experienced brothers here, and I believe it will make my recovery quicker.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 9, 2013)

Do u get two vials of hcg? As I've read that its only viable for a month, have u heard the same?


AlphaD said:


> As I am not too inclined on the scientific side, and Hcg is something that I have only used this run, I received my advise from the experienced brothers here, and I believe it will make my recovery quicker.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 9, 2013)

I have read and heard 4-5 weeks.  I had bought 6 to begin with......


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice! Super prepared, I'll have to do that next go around. Thanks!



AlphaD said:


> I have read and heard 4-5 weeks.  I had bought 6 to begin with......


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 9, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> Nice! Super prepared, I'll have to do that next go around. Thanks!



Haha!   Yeah, it was cheaper that way   I'm was also preparing for second run as well.


----------



## arondogg (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi NeoPT

Im doing the same cycle as as you and was planning on using the same PCT.

How did it go for you? Anything you would change?

Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> not while on 500mg of tes.  The tes will blunt natty production because the body will already have tons of tes in it, so it will not produce it, no need.



When HCG is introduced the body will start to produce testosterone again even while on exogenous testosterone.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2014)

My recommendation is to begin using HCG from the very first week up until 4days prior to beginning PCT. Dose it at 250iu twice weekly or 500iu total per week and mix it with your test injections or pin it separately. Up to you on the days.


----------



## mrSlate (Jan 21, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there a chance of leydig cell desensitization with over use of hcg?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2014)

mrSlate said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there a chance of leydig cell desensitization with over use of hcg?



That's why you only use as much HCG as needed which 250iu twice weekly is almost always enough. Desensitization will occur with prolonged high dosages of HCG. That's part of the reason why I don't recommend a 'blast' at the end of the cycle. 



			
				Dr. Crisler said:
			
		

> It is important that no more than 500IU of HCG be administered on any given day. There is only just so much stimulation possible, and exceeding that not only is wasteful, doing so has important negative consequences. Higher doses overly stimulate testicular aromatase, which inappropriately raises estrogen levels, and brings on the detrimental effects of same. It also causes Leydig cell desentization to LH, and we are therefore inducing primary hypogonadism while perhaps treating secondary hypogonadism. 250IU QD is an effective, and safe, dose. After all, we are merely replacing that which is lost to inhibition.


----------



## NeoPT (Jan 21, 2014)

arondogg said:


> Hi NeoPT
> 
> Im doing the same cycle as as you and was planning on using the same PCT.
> 
> ...


Hey Aron, I responded to your msg, but I'll post it here as well.

I did HCG the final month, ending 3 days before pct. 
Weeks 1-3- 250iu- 2x/week
Week 4- 500iu ed

It went great! Natural test was higher than ever, kept all my gains.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 22, 2014)

In my opinion I would run the hcg 250iu twice a week from the get go. Why not start it early? Its only beneficial to your testicles. I also say 250 because your taking dbol which already aromatizes like crazy....adding hcg will just increase that aromatization s no need to be hitting 500 twice a week...not to mention I dont see a 19nor in your cycle which I believe shuts your hpta down even harder therefore requiring a stronger hcg therapy. Again just my opinions. The blast phase is also a plus. I wouldnt stop hcg until the blast phase is over and def dont stop your anti e until a week or 2 after your pct. 

As far as shelf life of hcg goes. Ive heard of it testing good up to 2-3 months after being mixed with bac water and stored in the fridge. The shelf life of hcg has not truly been proven so your just gonna have to roll the dice and go with your own opinions 

Just my 02....ENJOY!!!


----------

